# Orthotics...



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Knowing that many others here probably suffer from foot issues I searched around a bit and see some other members have mentioned using orthotics. I've just received mine(for bone spurs in my heels and some plantar fascitis)....they work great in sneakers and my feet are much happier. 

In the kitchen I've been wearing Dansko's for the past couple years....by the end of a 10 hour day i've been in excrutiating pain. I'm not really a huge fan of sneakers(and they are taboo at school....which I've got another month of) so i'm wondering what other shoes those of you with orthotics have had good results with? 

Thanks


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've had orthotics for 10 years. I've had flat feet all my life and collapsed arches for the last 10. Orthotics rule!

Still, standing is much worse on my feet than walking. And kitchen flooring surfaces are also very unforgiving. Get as much padding in your shoes as you can.

Phil


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Orthotics depends. I have the longest arches in the world. ANd the last support I need are arch supports.


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

phatch - thanks for the response. What kind of shoes do you wear in teh kitchen with your orthotics? Like I said, in the gym and out walking they've made a huge difference already in my athletic shoes....but i've spent 30+ years only wearing athletic shoes in the gym so it's a hard thing mentally to think otherwise....may have to get over that once school's done...but i've still got a month of school where sneakers are a no-no....and i can barely take it anymore without the orthotics in(can't wear them in the dansko's and the naproxen isn't working so well anymore to make the last few hours of the day tolerable) so i've gotta find a solution. 

Thinking maybe Rockports? Anyone had good results with those? Or??


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear ziggy, 
my husband swears by rockports. if your lucky enough to live by a factory store tell the salesman the type of work you do and the surface you stand on - rockport has different soles for different flooring. i'm not sure if they have a website or not, but if they do maybe you could find some help there.
kat


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I went to the doctor this summer on a routine thing and happened to complain about my feet and he said get Rockports. They have been hurting me like never before, and the **** Dansko clog ripoffs I got from shoesforcrews were ok for a while, but they seem to concentrate all the weight on the ball of the foot and I can't wear them for a whole shift anymore. If I sit down for five minutes and then try to walk it's torture till I get moving. I wore two pairs of Rockports years ago after having a terrible bout of arthritis in my knee and ankle and they were comfortable.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I thought I had the feet from ****. I got good orthotics, Ultram and amitriptyline. My podiatrist told me to only wear Cross trainers or running shoes. it took several years to get this combination of things that now really do work for me. I can fly around the kitchen, etc. like a 16 year old now. Good luck. I know what you're going through!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cross Trainers is what I wear mostly. I've never found a dressy shoe that would hold both my feet and my orthotics. So no dress shoes for me. I have found some plain black crosstrainers that stand in on those occasions I need something almost dressy.

I got harassed by a coworker on a sales call. I told him there were no options, if he wanted my technical expertise, he got me in those shoes. I went, he sold.

Phil


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

Thanks for all the responses! Your input is appreciated.

There is a Rockport store less than a mile from where I live so I think I'll go by there and talk to them. Will also try and find a good pair of cross trainers and maybe switch off between the two during the day. Hopefully this wil help.

Maybe Santa can bring me new feet for Christmas??


Thanks again!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I strongly urge you to get recommendations from runners who could steer you to a very knowledgeable salesperson who works at a shoestore devoted EXCLUSIVELY to running shoes. That person may be able to recommend the proper cross trainers for you. But do consult with someone working in a store devoted solely to running shoes.


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

easier said than done, eh, kokopuffs?! :lol Before I was really having bad problems and I got these orthotics, I went into a couple of the big national stores taht sell athletic shoes...I was having problem with my foot during aerobics and wanted some help choosing a good shoe....the sales folk really didn't know much at all - other than which were the most fashionable these days! 

I believe there are a couple stores that cater specifically to runners here in our area....thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

As I recommended, talk to REAL RUNNERS, they'll know who the knowledgeable salespersons are. Here in Denver the store to go to is RUNNER'S WORLD. ...don't think that I'd go to a notionally known store like Foot Locker, either - you know, MacDonalds.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have noticed a change in Rockports, commercial shoe in the past year. They hav43e changed the sole. I still wear them though. Larry's is a good source here. Most stores don't carry the rockport commercial and they need to be ordered. If the sales person does not know which shoe it is then ask for the doctors shoe. surgeons and police wear these. Not sure if they still have the one year guarentee but I have brought pairs 11 months old in the past.


----------

